# Slap Ya Mama Pork Loin



## LarryWolfe (Jan 16, 2011)

My buddy JB from Louisana has been raving about Slap Ya Mama seasonings and he sent me a couple bottle PLUS SOME!  Thanks BOY!  Tasted it out of the bottle and did a JB, 'YUM BOY, NOM NOM, LIPSMACK, DAT'S GOOD STUFF'.  

So as you know I'm redundant and get hooked on cooking the same thing.....first it was sirloins, then it was fish, and now my new found foundness of pork loin.

I seasoned it up with a liberal dousing of Slap Ya Mama and let sit in the fridge for a bit.  I was ordering Knox Spice's on the way to the grill!!!  






Put the loin indirect, then lit the Royal Oak Lump and added apple wood.









I cooked this loin between 350-375, so I pulled at 155 and rested for about 20 minutes tented with foil.





After the rest and ready to slice.





All sliced up and ready to build the sammich!





My sammich, with slice sweet onion on the bottom, Tabasco Garlic Grilling Sauce and homemade slaw on the top.  Also some homemade potato salad.


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Jan 16, 2011)

Yum BOY!


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jan 16, 2011)

Keep eating like that and we will call you "Fat Boy"! Oh yeah, we already call you that!


----------



## Toby Keil (Jan 16, 2011)

Great lookin sammich Larry.


----------



## Vermin999 (Jan 16, 2011)

Very Nice!!!!!!


----------



## Big Bears BBQ (Jan 16, 2011)

Man that's a great looking plate nice work..........................


----------



## Don Cash (Jan 16, 2011)

Hell yeah!! Beautiful!


----------



## Smokey Lew (Jan 17, 2011)

That sandwich looks fantastic. Grate sides, too.


----------



## 007bond-jb (Jan 17, 2011)

Good Job Boy, Who the Phuck is JB


----------



## TimBear (Jan 17, 2011)

NIce grub, I keep a bottle of that spice in my pantry as well!


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jan 18, 2011)

007bond-jb said:
			
		

> Good Job Boy, Who the Phuck is JB



Some dude that burns catfish......


----------



## Griff (Jan 18, 2011)

Glad you two are playing nice with each other now.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jan 19, 2011)

Kinda makes you wonder who's next on the hit list!


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jan 20, 2011)

Griff said:
			
		

> Glad you two are playing nice with each other now.



He sent me nice gifts.........if you wanna stay on my good side a piece of halibut would be nice...and I'll cook it on a clean grill unlike Pigs!    

Nick, you know what you can send...........have it in the mail today and I should have it by Saturday.   

Witt, a nice bag of jerky will do.

Rempe, quit your radio show.

Puff......nevermind.

Cappy, Chow Chow

Dave G., Lox

I think you all get the point.......gifts make me happy and nice.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jan 20, 2011)

I'm no expert here but I think somebody is going to be awfully irritable next week!


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jan 21, 2011)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> I'm no expert here but I think somebody is going to be awfully irritable next week!



Actually NO.........Mr. Knox from the Knox's Spice Co. sent me a gift package.  Someone loves me!!  Can't wait to try the new stuff......if it's as good as what I've had from him, I'm in for a treat!!!


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jan 21, 2011)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> [quote="Nick Prochilo":6wr1nciu]I'm no expert here but I think somebody is going to be awfully irritable next week!



Actually NO.........Mr. Knox from the Knox's Spice Co. sent me a gift package.  Someone loves me!!  Can't wait to try the new stuff......if it's as good as what I've had from him, I'm in for a treat!!![/quote:6wr1nciu]


We'll see about the irritable part!


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jan 21, 2011)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> [quote="Larry Wolfe":14awk863][quote="Nick Prochilo":14awk863]I'm no expert here but I think somebody is going to be awfully irritable next week!



Actually NO.........Mr. Knox from the Knox's Spice Co. sent me a gift package.  Someone loves me!!  Can't wait to try the new stuff......if it's as good as what I've had from him, I'm in for a treat!!![/quote:14awk863]


We'll see about the irritable part! [/quote:14awk863]

How could I be irritable?  Sipping on a Beam Black on the Rock's and Smoking a Rocky Patel Vintage 1992.......the only way life could suck for me was if I were John Penn.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jan 21, 2011)

That Beam Black is pretty good stuff. Think I'll have 1 now!


----------

